

Ask HN: Do you ever want to work on something greater than your job? - taigeair

There are lots of hard problems in the health field  and I think technology can help but I find most jobs are about building web and mobile apps. At the end of the day, they add value by making our lives marginally better but there are so many harder challenges that sometimes I feel like I should be working on. Is this the same for you? What do you do about it?
======
kleer001
Not me.

And disagree if you like, but I've come to realize it's not my path. I
understand that there are tons of clever, educated, privileged, and young
people working on the problems that plague us. I have no plan of sacrificing
the little bit of comfort and pleasure I've carved out in this world for the
tiniest chance that one day something I did might add value to human kind.

------
ftchirou
I feel the same. I live in Africa and I have a deep intuition that technology
can help improve people lives here, in particular in health and education
fields. I really want to work on it but unfortunately I do nothing about it
for the moment. I always have excuses to not try (for example: lack of basic
infrastructure will make my ideas irrelevant, my ideas are dumb anyways, even
if I build my ideas, there is no way somebody will use it, ...).

~~~
taigeair
It just seems we are surrounded by job opportunities to make some sort of
entertainment product or a slight better communication product or marketplace
product...

But I can't seem to find job opportunities that seem to solve bigger problems.

------
penguinlinux
sad part is that some of us went to school thinking we would change the world
for the best and what we do is actually hep companies sell more advertising,
get more bullshit valuations, help them send dick picks that delete
themselves.

I don't know what to do, i still have to feed my family, I can't imagine that
i am the only one feeling this way.

~~~
mathgeek
> I don't know what to do, i still have to feed my family, I can't imagine
> that i am the only one feeling this way.

Feeding your family is something that's more important than most of the work
you'll ever do in your life. Never forget that.

~~~
penguinlinux
that's the reason that keeps me working. I just focus on making sure my family
is happy and taken care. Maybe one day when i retire i can get involved in
more things that will actually will make a difference on other people's lives.
I will try some volunteering this summer.

------
S4M
Well, I am taking some time off to work on my education startup magako
(www.magako.com) in the field of maths education. It's something I am
passionate about, both in the making of the product and the goal - improving
maths education; but I am having troubles getting users :(

------
jtfairbank
Founded a health tech startup, so I've made my job that "something greater".

